

On ZFS deduplication and compression support - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/01/zfs-one-file-system-rule/

======
oakwhiz
You should not enable deduplication unless you have a lot of RAM to spare.
Isn't the rule something like 6GB per 1TB of storage? The exact amount is not
mentioned in the article.

------
stock_toaster
I prefer lz4 (article uses gzip) for zfs compression. a nice cpu/compression
tradeoff.

------
kapsel
Use deduplication with caution, and only if your datasets are useful for
dedup.

It uses a lot of memory (or SSD, you can add drives as L2ARC to save some
money), and it can give you a lot of problems when deleting many files and
large datasets.

The somewhat recent addition of LZ4 compression is quite nice.

------
XorNot
At the very least you should always enable ZLE compression to deal
intelligently with sparse-like files.

